

Insightful Code: Common Lisp edition [pdf] - gnosis
http://iccle.googlecode.com/svn-history/r1968/branches/team/5/iccle_v0_1.pdf

======
gnosis
Project page:

<http://code.google.com/p/iccle/>

Daughter project:

<http://code.google.com/p/iccle2>

------
phr
I can't judge how useful the data-mining stuff is, but there's some nice Lisp
code in there. Simple, powerful, and makes it look easy.

~~~
mahmud
Look into GBBOpen. Beautiful, industrial lisp code, thoroughly documented,
though self-documenting as well.

------
djeuwklso
This seems to be a joke project or something similar. A pdf with 170 pages and
very very little content, except the three at the end with a joke about the
project and the team.

